
I am the worst marketer in history - rbustamante22
https://medium.com/@rbustamante/i-am-the-worst-marketer-in-history-4bb95ddbf28b
======
MattGaiser
I enter about 100 of these types of open challenges a year and yeah, they
often have abysmally low entry rates (one of the reasons I enter them),
especially the winner take all competitions.

The people are very averse to doing work for no promised reward, so they do
something else.

One of the main sites I enter contests on has a tiered system where the top
10% win a lot of money, the next 15% win basically a lunch, and the next 25%
win a buck or two. It has really helped to boost participation.

------
rbustamante22
How to fail miserably at giving away money.

